# Hoyt Guru's



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Best bet is to measure your draw. I beleive mathews run long on there draw. I would nock an arrow, draw and have someone measure to the berger hole. My UE is off a bit, on the short side.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Just get a #2 base cam and 1/2+ and you will be good.... The Hoyts ive dealt with draw dead on to AMO specs


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Paul Payne said:


> I'm looking to buy a used 09 vantage pro but dont know what draw length I need....The other day I heard that the draw lengths on Hoyts are stated a little long...dont know if this is fact or Smoke...I shoot 27 1/2 on my apex and apex7...What length do I need on the VP??? Do I want Spirals or Cam 1/2+..I prefer the draw on my apex over the apex7 tho I shoot both well...took me a yr to get used to the Apex7


When I shot a Mathews, it was at 29", where I shoot a 28.5" on Hoyts....

SB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like Vince said don't just go straight off the sticker. Measure it first. 

But if you are 27.5" or slightly lobger that's what you need on the VP. I have had an Apex, 2 A7s, a Prestige and a couple other Mathews and I shot a 27.5" cam on them. All if my Hoyts I shoot a 27.5" cam.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Just get a #2 base cam and 1/2+ and you will be good.... The Hoyts ive dealt with draw dead on to AMO specs


What is the adjustability of the #2 Cam??? do they adjust in 1/2 in incroments?? And do I just twist the string to refine the adjustment??


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> What is the adjustability of the #2 Cam??? do they adjust in 1/2 in incroments?? And do I just twist the string to refine the adjustment??


Yes they adjust by 1/2" incriments. I believe the cam and a half has 2.5" of adjustment. My UE cam is labled from A-E. each letter is a half inch.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep like Vince said....if you know your 27.5" you can order a 27.5" spiral. Which most think is a much better cam. 

Your gonna get some adjustment just twisting the string and cables which is what your gonna have to do with the cam 1/2+ anyway to get your draw dialed in anyway.....and with the spiral you get a MUCH better wall....a faster cam and IMO a more accurate and forgiving cam.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Thks everone....Guess I'll start looking again in the classifieds....Do I want a Vantage Pro or and Elite??? I kind of liked the offset grip on the Vantage Pro that I drew at OD Nationals but I've never shot either the Vantage Pro or Elite


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Been looking in the classifieds...whats the difference in the Ultra elite and Vantage elite???? found an ultra with #2 cam $800 and a VE with 28" spirals $650????


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Paul Payne said:


> Been looking in the classifieds...whats the difference in the Ultra elite and Vantage elite???? found an ultra with #2 cam $800 and a VE with 28" spirals $650????


VE is the newer model with a longer riser. I like the much more than the Ultras....for that price, you should buy it!!!!

SB


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

OOps....Had em backwards...VE is $800 and UE is $650......


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Vantage Elite is one of the best target bows of all time. If you can get one with the spirals for 800 I would get it. A buddy of mine has the pro, but wished he would have got the elite. The shoot through riser makes the riser more stiff which makes it react different at the shot than the pro would.

That being said, the ultra elite is a very good bow too. I think you would be happy with either one of them. I am a Mathews guy, but IMO there arent any better target bows out there than the Elite model Hoyts. (vantage, contender, pro, Ultra). The spiral cams are a better cam than the cam 1/2+. If you can get them inn a 27.5" model, Go for it. You wont be dissapointed. It may take you a while to get used to the Spiral cam over the Apex and A7 cam, but I think you will like the ultra hard back wall that the spiral cam has.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Can someone tell me the difference in retail price of the 09 Vantage pro vs 09 Vantage elite???


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Vantage Pro will be a cpl hundred less.

Measured on my dwg. board with a steel tape:

Mathews C4's were all 3/8" long. Cam alignment holes parallel to cable.

PSE Mojo's were 1/2" long w/ the 80% stop.

Vantage Pro is 1/4" long. Draw stop in the max letoff hole. Timing mark flush with inside face of limb.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My 31" on Apex seemed a little short for me. I love the adjustability of the Hoyt without compromising let-off or performance. I have my VE set in a round 31 1/4". My Vantage elite is a true shooter. Ive gone from a 34 X count to 53 in a matter of weeks. Is it the bow, dont know, but it is much more forgiving. I feel that a 58-60 x count with pins is now very attainable.


----------

